# Re: in visual foxpro DBF duplicate find



## thiru.s (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: in visual foxpro DBF duplicate find*

hi,
i done small inventry programe through visual foxpro 
in that i had one problme 

that how do i find duplicate records one particular field and how to delete those duplicate records only

pls. help me
thiru


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: in visual foxpro DBF duplicate find*

Hello thiru.s, welcome to TSF!

There was an older thread here that might be of help to you:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f128/deleting-duplicate-records-269852.html

If not, perhaps this is what you're looking for:

Fixing broken backlinks in DBC and DBF files


----------



## ardeleand (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: in visual foxpro DBF duplicate find*

Even later, I hope will be useful!


----------

